

AF 447: Inquiry concludes it was the crew's fault (in French) - merraksh
http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-france/2011/07/28/01016-20110728ARTFIG00511-af447-le-rapport-d-enquete-met-en-cause-l-equipage.php

======
gus_massa
Autotranslation:
[http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&#...</a><p>It says
that the crew made a mistake, but I think that the real question is: <i>How
easy is to flight a plane after you loose the anemometers in the middle of a
storm?</i>

